# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Adresa punesimi ne internet...

## profesorshahu

Kam degjuar se ata qe jane jashte perdorin internetin per te gjetur pune dhe ka websajte internacionale dmth qe ofrojne pune jo vetem per ata qe jane rezident ne ate vend ku ndodhet kompania...
Hapa kete teme me shume per ata qe kane njohuri nga kjo ane te na furnizojne me linket me te rendesishme nga ku mund te provojme te aplikojme edhe ne nga Shqiperia...
Faleminderit

----------


## Kozetta

> Kam degjuar se ata qe jane jashte perdorin internetin per te gjetur pune dhe ka websajte internacionale dmth qe ofrojne pune jo vetem per ata qe jane rezident ne ate vend ku ndodhet kompania...
> Hapa kete teme me shume per ata qe kane njohuri nga kjo ane te na furnizojne me linket me te rendesishme nga ku mund te provojme te aplikojme edhe ne nga Shqiperia...
> Faleminderit


Nje webside qe une di eshte craigslist.org. shko ne kete web dhe kliko cfare shteti do dhe jobs-zgjidhe specialitetin.
Kozeta

----------


## FareTop

Mirdita,

kush eshte profesioni yt? 
_( qe te marresh pergjigje sa me te sakte per kete)_

----------


## Antipatrea

careerbuilder.com
yahoo hot jobs

----------


## white_snake

www.totaljobs.com
www.jobserver.com
www.monster.com

----------


## profesorshahu

Faleminderit per pergjigjet tuaja... une kam mbaruar per informatike sa per dijeni....
desha ti thoja dicka VanishingPoint .. nje shoku im gjeti pune dhe grua ne internet dhe tani eshte ne France prandaj mos u habit shume...
nejse gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Zemrushja

www.mosters.com
www.jobserch.com
www.bostonworks.com
www.craiglist.com

----------


## profesorshahu

rrofsh ..flm jeni te papam

----------


## lenci,

> Faleminderit per pergjigjet tuaja... une kam mbaruar per informatike sa per dijeni....
> desha ti thoja dicka VanishingPoint .. nje shoku im gjeti pune dhe grua ne internet dhe tani eshte ne France prandaj mos u habit shume...
> nejse gjithe te mirat.


nuk e di ku punon a shoku tent ne cfirme ne france,por une jetoj ketu e me sa di nuk ka pune per francezet jo tani e gjeti pune ne internet qe nga shqipriaai shku tent ginjeshtra me bishte,me gjith ate une te uroj te gjesh pune,

----------


## babybell

Kur niset nje kandidature per pune nepermjet Internetit eshte me qellim qe te akordohet nje takim. Ne France çon qindra CV dhe Letra motivimi per muaj rrjesht per te pasur perfundimisht nja tre takime. (sigurisht qe duhet te jesh me ngjyre, emer dhe fe korrekte se perndryshe s'ka gje fare). pastaj kur paraqitesh ne takim me 30 veta te tjere (nuk e di se si mund te behet kjo nga Shqiperia) ke shance "te limituara" po themi. pastaj ka raste qe takimi eshte filter per nje takim tjeter dhe me e keqja se nqse te marrin nuk ke kontrate direkt por peruidhe testi qe shkon edhe nje muaj. ah se harrova (kur je i huaj) duhet te kesh edhe nje dokument nga prefektura franceze ku thote se ke te drejte pune. per te mare kete dokumentin ka histori te tjera sh te komplikuara. keshtu eshte puna o profesorshahu. paç fat ne kerkimet e tua po si veshtire me duket.

----------


## benseven11

Te duhet nje rezume,historik pune ne qofte se ke ne profesionin qe kerkon ose historik i shkollave qe ke bere.Per cfare ke mbaruar ne IT.Te duhet nje portofol ku te demonstrohen punimet dhe aftesite e tua se cfare ke bere dhe je ne gjendje te besh.Mund te gjesh pune si freelance ne internet.Me kontrata per nje pune nga nje kompani sot,me vone nga nje kompani tjeter.Nuk eshte pune stabel,por te pakten pa gje s'ngelesh.Kjo eshte pune ne internet,te komunikosh me kompanine,marresh porosine per pune dhe japesh punen e bere nepermjet internetit.Punon ne shtepi.

----------

